# Solani Aged Burley Flake (quick impressions)



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I recently went on TAD binge...

Im a big fan of Solani 633 and Solani Silver, so i picked up a tin of Aged Burley Flake (and gold label.. but thats another review)

Ive never really smoked a burley blend before aside from some aeros and stonehaven. 

Right off the bat, the packaging is fantastic. Solani always has very fancy packaging, and Burley flake is no different. Upon opening the small square 50g tin, one finds what looks like a solid block of flakes wrapped in some very nice paper. Upon further inspection, the individual flakes peel apart easily. The flakes themselves are much smaller than solani 633. They are just as long, but only 1/2 an inch high. The smell is quite plesant, reminiciant of other solani blends.. 

Moisture is just about perfect, just a bit too moist to smoke right out of the tin. which is just the way i like it. i set aside two whole flakes, and rubbed one out fully. After about 15-30min the flakes were at the proper moisture to smoke.
I folded 2 of the flakes in half stuffed em in the bowl, packed them down a bit, then topped it off with the fully rubbed bits. I had alot of the fully rubbed tobacco left over, so i just poured it back into a mason jar.

Ive been using a torch lighter recently (a la frank method) The bowl lit evenly and easily, and it stayed lit very well all the way down with minimal relights. These flakes were the definatly the best burning flakes ive ever tried.

The flavor was very suprising. I expected something a bit less sweet, and possibly bitter compared to a VA. The blend was actually plesantly sweet and not bitter at all. At first, i thought the sweetness was due to a casing.. but after doing some reading, it seems the blend is not cased at all.. and the natural sweetness is brought out from some sort of "toasting" method. This argument is supported by the sweetness lasting through the entire bowl.
usually when something is cased, the beginning of the bowl is sweet, but towards the bottem the Sweet casing gets distorted. The Aged Burley Flake kept its flavor all the way to ash. The depth of flavor never really changed that much from 1st light to final puff.. it became somewhat richer as the bowl progressed, but for the most part, what you get in the beginning is what you get in the end. And thats just fine with me! because it tasted fantastic.

Simple, slightly sweet, medium strength, NO tounge bite AT ALL, easy to keep lit, cool smoking, dry smoking, and a different flavor profile than a VA flake. 

Ive only had a few bowls so far, but i think Solani's Aged Burley Flake is on my "Must buy again" list. I could also see it being an all-day or Go-to smoke.. as its easy on the tounge, the flavors are medium strength, and its fuss-free.

If your a fan of richer / less tangy VAs then i think you will really like Aged Burley Flake.

-hyp


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> If your a fan of richer / less tangy VAs then i think you will really like Aged Burley Flake.
> 
> -hyp


Great review and most appreciated...:tu

Couldn't resist ordering some (TAD running rampant) :chk


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I must add my agreement to the above review. While I am on my first bowl, it is cool and the flavour profile is very intrigueing. I get hints of nutmeg and other spices and am really enjoying the aromas. I think this will be a regularly stocked blend.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice review hyper, and spot on. This is truly one of my favorite tobaccos...and I love the burleys in general.



perogee said:


> I must add my agreement to the above review. While I am on my first bowl, it is cool and the flavour profile is very intrigueing. I get hints of nutmeg and other spices and am really enjoying the aromas. I think this will be a regularly stocked blend.


Good palate there perogee, I catch that spice as well.

Truly, try doing a DGT on this blend...NOW you're getting something specal


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

EvanS said:


> Truly, try doing a DGT on this blend...NOW you're getting something specal


OK, newb question, DGT?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Delayed Gratification Technique.

Light a bowl, smoke USUALLY less than 1/3 to 1/2 a bowl. Then let it go out. This tends to stove the remaining tobacco and can dramatically change or enhance...or sour....the flavor. Let it sit for 1 hour to 1 day. It all depends on the tobacco.

Try it. I think it works best with VA's, followed by Burleys and VA/Pers. IMO Latakia does not normally benefit and can get sour. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Gonna give the DGT a try tongiht Evan...
Smoke abit b4 i go to bed, then have the rest in the morning when i wake up 

-hyp


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

hyper_dermic said:


> Gonna give the DGT a try tongiht Evan...
> Smoke abit b4 i go to bed, then have the rest in the morning when i wake


I have been (inadvertently) doing DGT a lot, virtually every bowl. More due to circumstances than purpose - I rarely have an hour to sit still in one spot. And yes, it does make for an enriching smoke as it progresses. My average bowl lasts 3 or more hours, with half hour breaks - I don't know about overnight. Be sure to sop up all moisture before parking it, lest it get stinky.

RJ


----------



## Blackhorse (May 20, 2008)

SABF is one of my "go to" tobaccos (also love Silver Flake) - along with the Wessex flake and I'll also toss in the Bluebrass Melody and Kendal Kentucky. As you can see, currently doing the rich burley thing.

BTW - Great Review! Also appreciated the notes on DGTing the Burleys. I had previously thought that only VA's did well with DGT...but have started noticing, just due to circumstances above and beyond, that many Burleys do VERY well too. My rule...crappy baccy = disgusting DGT. And beautiful baccy = delightful DGT. Well, no matter how sappy that is...the idea is apparent.


----------

